# Sunshine Coast brewery beers



## sav (18/6/14)

Hi guys this is not a rant but just stating a personal experience over a couple off weeks that I have had with some beers that I have had. 
Me and and a couple of mates went for a beer or 2 at taps mooloolaba,opted for a bitter and at a instant noticed bad butterscotch as commonly known diacetyl. 
We question it straight away to the barman and his reply was! Yeah I don't like that type of style either. 
We stated there is something wrong with that beer and maybe notify the brewery there's a problem,he said that people like that flavour so we give the beers back and left it at that. 

So I went out last fri night went to a bar in Caloundra 51 think good selection of beers tapas all good. Tried a couple off beers and grabbed a round of 4 x rye ESB scb 9$ a pop but I didn't mind because I love this beer. 
And what you know diacetyl again sent them back and the owner said to me what's wrong with it. I told her my thoughts and butterscotch shouldn't be in this beer there is a problem with it. 
So I left it and later went too fix up the tab only a couple off hundo on the card and she charged us for the beers. I couldn't believe it and I said to her you know these beers were sent back for a reason and we didn't drink them. Her comment was there is nothing wrong with these beers the brewery owner said this is what it should taste like I told her she was wrong and I was pissed she charged us for them.

I was so disappointed because we don't get too go out much and instead of giving the customer the benefit of the doubt and take it too the brewery she has lost me for good. 

If the brewery doesn't know about a issue with ther beers how are they going to fix the problem off the consumer bagging ther beer is shit when I know they are normally not. 


Rant over
Sav


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/14)

Well have you contacted the brewery? You certainly can't expect venues on the coast to know anything about beer.


----------



## sav (18/6/14)

I will for sure mate I know Greg well and I will in person when I get a chance to have a beer with him in person. 
Sav


----------



## sav (18/6/14)

Maybe it's time for these bars selling craft beer for 9$ too know something about beer. 
Sav


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/6/14)

Yeah sorry I agree that we *should* be able to expect it. Reality is another thing though. Cheers


----------



## Donske (19/6/14)

I've talked to Greg while having beers at the brewery, he seems to have a lot of pride in the beers they put out, I'm sure he won't be happy to hear about the bad experiences.

I've drunk a fair amount of both of those beers, neither should have diacetyl.


----------



## neal32 (19/6/14)

Don't want to be a dick but I dropped into the brewery 3 months ago and got a tasting paddle. Was not impressed with any of the beers I sampled.

There is such a juxtaposition between the yank "craft" beers and ours. Where as in the states I can't remember one time I had a badly brewed beer, in Australia, I sadly can't think of a time I've been genuinely impressed by a beer or brewery (Except the LCPA from a few years ago, got me into real beer).

My opinion only, YMMV.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/6/14)

Maybe they've had some consistency issues recently? When I used to live on the coast and had their beers regularly they were great, especially the rye ESB, rauch, & bock.


----------



## luggy (19/6/14)

I popped in a couple of weeks ago and had an Irish red ale and their summer mild dry hopped with mosaic, both were good, especially the Irish. Definitely let them know your experience


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

The only experiences I've had with the SCB were back in the old days of the Platform Bar in Brisbane and one trip to their old shopfront opposite Sunshine Plaza in M'dore. At the Platform Bar I was keen to try their English Special Bitter, tasted like the typical frozen C hop infested orange stuff that passes for Craft Beer in many venues. If that was an English Bitter I'm a Sunni Muslim.

Their short lived venue in Maroochydore yielded more frozen fare that wasn't too bad but nothing to write home about.

Re the diacetyl, it's acceptable in UK beers and some varieties such as Brakspears deliberately encourage it. I do myself by using Wyeast 1768 in a short ferment, love the stuff as it goes perfectly with the caramels of the crystal malts. 

They could maybe do a trip to Green Beacon or Newstead Brewing in Brisbane to recalibrate their tastebuds, now those guys know what they are doing.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/6/14)

I went to their brewery a couple of months back and they had 2 pilsners on tap, tried both. One was quite nice, the other was very grassy. Apparently the only hop addition in the grassy one was Saaz, dry hopped. :blink:


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

Re the diacetyl, much as I like it I would guess the presence in Sav's beers was more misfortune than deliberate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/1/15)

I bought a 4 pack of SCB Rye ESB's recently and there is a very heavy butterscotch flavour, which I'm pretty sure didn't used to be there. Bottled 27th Nov 2014, purchased from Archive. Got two stubbies left if any Brisbane people want to have a taste..
Sucks because it was my favourite beer for a couple of years when I lived on the coast and they had the venue at Maroochydore, had many sessions on it.


----------



## bigmacthepunker (20/1/15)

I have a pint last march at the furken badger up in the mountain, just loved the Rye ESB. My second brew as a clone, still good but not the same.


----------

